# whats up from nashville tn



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

hi im joe im from nashville tennessee and i have a couple questions id like to ask.
1. being from nashville there arent many mnts around which means i only go snow boarding once a year. that being said i was curious to see if there was anyone else in nashville that goes on a reg basis at least more than once . if so does anyone want to hook up.
2. my sisters birthday is coming up on january 18 and i want to get her a board the problem is is that i only have about 50-60 bucks and i need the board by monday morning because that when my family is going snowboarding in new york. if any one can i need help.


----------



## Volnutz (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey Joe, in the Nashville area you would have Ober Gatlinburg, Paoli Peaks, and Perfect North all withing 4 hours or so. I live in the area and I am getting in to the sport. I have a few people in the area I can go with, but the more the merrier. Your old enough to drive I hope.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Joe, I hit Ober Gatlinburg 10-15 days a season. It put in a few boxes and a rail this season and has all the runs open for the first time in 7 YRS. Price is super cheap and alot to do in the area. I am fixing to buy a shop in Hendersonville, Wake and Skate, and I'm going to carry boards, gear, and also rent boards and gear as well. It is about 20 min north of Nashville. Rock on sir.


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

I live in Kentucky and am heading up to Paoli tomorrow. You should come up.


----------

